# My 3 Babies!



## Bl69aze (Jul 8, 2017)

Jdut thought I'd share my small collection of babies!

COASTAL:






DARWIN:





DIAMOND:









Post yours below!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hahahaa I've got way to many to post  
X2 Murray darlings 
X 26 coastals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 8, 2017)

Same here. 11 pythons, 6 monitors, and 2 dragons. 
That's after we downsized.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 8, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Hahahaa I've got way to many to post
> X2 Murray darlings
> X 26 coastals
> 
> ...





pinefamily said:


> Same here. 11 pythons, 6 monitors, and 2 dragons.
> That's after we downsized.



I hope to have as many reptiles as you 2 do!


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I hope to have as many reptiles as you 2 do!



Having the numbers is great 
Feeding them when you don't breed rats is rather costly hahaaa 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 8, 2017)

Breeding your own food is definitely recommended when you have multiple reptiles.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Breeding your own food is definitely recommended when you have multiple reptiles.



I would if I was allowed to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Compliant snake (Jul 9, 2017)

To choose 3 out of many.. I have my jungle because she's one of my youngest. A Roughie because they don't get posted very often and an olive because after 16years she's one of the most important to me.


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice Diamond Bl69aze.


----------



## MANNING (Jul 9, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


>


"FEED ME!! THEN BACK UP SLOW LADY!! I MEAN IT"


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 9, 2017)

MANNING said:


> "FEED ME!! THEN BACK UP SLOW LADY!! I MEAN IT"



This one wouldn't let me go near it!! Made for awesome pics at least hahahaa was a pain trying to move its siblings into there own tubs hahaa coz it was constantly threatening and striking 

The upsize of grumpy hatchies is they start feeding pretty well, I had the first few take meals at 2 weeks old and all where feeding at 12 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 9, 2017)

Wally said:


> Nice Diamond Bl69aze.


Thanks! He's probably my oldest (I adopted him off my step brother unofficially because he went to another area far away in nsw, so I take care of it now 

At 8-9 years


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 9, 2017)

Compliant snake said:


> To choose 3 out of many.. I have my jungle because she's one of my youngest. A Roughie because they don't get posted very often and an olive because after 16years she's one of the most important to me.
> 
> View attachment 320845
> 
> ...


My parents were going to get an olive python when I was 3, then the breeder told them they can eat wallabies and larger


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Thanks! He's probably my oldest (I adopted him off my step brother unofficially because he went to another area far away in nsw, so I take care of it now
> 
> At 8-9 years



Nice tight rosettes, just what I like in a Diamond.


----------

